# Senko's vs. Fluke's



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I was wondering which one of these soft plastics that bass love do you prefer to fish with? I myself prefer the Watermellon Fluke's. They have caught me many fish in ponds and in some cases in the rivers. Also, what's your favorite colors of whichever one of these soft plastics you fish?


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

Watermelon green pumpkin senko. I have had success throwing flukes but not like I do with the senko!


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

They are pretty much used the same way aren't they? Anyone else use either of these as there bass arsenal?


----------



## WillyDub (Aug 26, 2009)

Use em both, caught more fish on the fluke's, but bigger on the Senko's.

I stick to natural colors when possible, pumpkins, watermelons, and whites.


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

I've never thrown a wacky rigged fluke.


----------



## Dandrews (Oct 10, 2010)

Last year was the first time I put much time into using soft plastics like flukes and senkos. I was successful with both but I seemed to do better with flukes, blue pearl and baitfish worked best for me. Most of the time I used the senkos weightless, wacky rigged; I used a weighted hook with the flukes (not very much weight). Before I really used either of them I kind of played around with them in shallow water just to see what they look like when they sink and how they react to rod movements.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

Super flukes in pearl. The regular flukes don't have the slit in them.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I just bought some super flukes in pearl, nice!


----------



## Fish G3 (Jul 16, 2008)

Senko's all the way. Each do have their time and place though...


----------



## AbuGarciaFan (Jun 21, 2010)

i dont know how to get a fluke to swim correctly so i always went to different plastics. maybe this season ill work with a fluke to see if i can get it to swim right


----------



## JignPig Guide (Aug 3, 2007)

AbuGarciaFan said:


> i dont know how to get a fluke to swim correctly so i always went to different plastics. maybe this season ill work with a fluke to see if i can get it to swim right


The Fluke or Venom Skip Shad won't really swim per say. But you may want to try it as a jerk-bait.

If you're fishin' fairly clear water. You hook it to a off-set hook, and try a jerk jerk jerk pause/jerk jerk pause/jerk pause action. Or sometimes you toss it out and let it sink and hang on!

I like both. It depends on the situation.


----------



## AbuGarciaFan (Jun 21, 2010)

JignPig Guide said:


> The Fluke or Venom Skip Shad won't really swim per say. But you may want to try it as a jerk-bait.
> 
> If you're fishin' fairly clear water. You hook it to a off-set hook, and try a jerk jerk jerk pause/jerk jerk pause/jerk pause action. Or sometimes you toss it out and let it sink and hang on!
> 
> I like both. It depends on the situation.


i really appreciate the info. when i was trying to work one, it would twirl in a circular motion on the retrieve.


----------



## lang99 (Mar 6, 2009)

i have better luck with senko's. i like yum dingers (watermellon, green pumpkin) on 3/0 hooks texas rigged.


----------



## Buzzin (Jun 22, 2010)

If your looking to add some weight to the flukes add a barrel swivel 8-10 inches from the fluke. It helps a lot with line twist also.


----------



## Lewzer (Apr 5, 2004)

> when i was trying to work one, it would twirl in a circular motion on the retrieve.


You have to make sure aligned in the middle. If you are off center it twirls like that. I usually put a 1/64th oz bullet weight in front and let it slide so it has a faster fall rate. I also always use a round bend hook. You wil miss less fish.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=154690&highlight=fluke+rig

Some one posted on how to rig a SF with a treble. Here it is.

http://www.ohiogamefishing.com/community/showthread.php?t=132253&highlight=fluke+rig


----------



## Pigsticker (Oct 18, 2006)

A thread about my two favorite lures. 

I used too throw the fluke more but now the senko. I like all the above mentioned colors as well as junebug and a dark back with white belly.

I Texas rig the fluke with gamagatsu number four offset worm hook IMO the wide gap slips too much. Always weightless othere's no better snag resistant lure that produces in the heaviest slop and mats which is where I do most my bassin. I use a baitcaster with heavy mono because braid drags the nose down. If you want to use baitcaster and be weightless don't be afraid to use a magnum fluke and number six hook. Its perfect for pitching and flipping. Its a big fish rig but I've caught plenty of little bucketmouths on it no bigger than eight inches.

The senko is more versatile. I usually go weightless wacky rig with number two circle hook. I work it slow. I let it sink to bottom then gently sweep the rod up about three feet and repeat all the way back. This works when nothing else will post cold front for me. I also use Texas rig as a jerkbait, and even wacky rig dropshot on Erie for smalljaw. If I could only use one lure for bass it'd be the senko over all others.

With senkos being like seventy cents each I have to resort to yum dingers, strike king or any other brand that's cheaper. I can run thru three or four packs a day if they're really hitting. Senkos plastic is superior to others for action but it also rips the easiest.

Remember when you're getting bites but missing them to go to a bigger hook. Bass mouths are bigger than ours and have no trouble taking big hooks. Bass is really the only species of fish you go to bigger hook when missing bites.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

That was some great info Pigsticker! I normally use Fluke's but I think I am going to get some Senko's as well and see if I can get some of those pigs out of AEP!


----------



## fisher person (Jul 2, 2004)

I prefer the superflukes with the slits in them, fished weightless. I have been using them for the last 2 years and they have really helped with my hookup rates.

2nd for me would be a pro senko, pricey but much better than a regular senko or yum dinger im my opinion.


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

I used to love flukes, and should probably go back and try them again but last year I started using Senkos ( darker colors like pumpkin seed and watermelon) and slayed the bass on them. I had really forgotten about flukes, I think I will pick up a couple pouches of them for this year, but senkos will still have a place in my boat. I just wish they weren't so expensive, but then again, I guess they wouldn't be if they didn't work.


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

you really can't go wrong with either senko's or flukes...but year round, in every condition, in any color, senko's will produce the most. as a good friend of mine and former pro bass fisherman once told me, "senko's are responsible for any idiot being able to become a great bass fisherman." i am one of those idiots. it's just such a versitile bait you really can't beat it.

however, the biggest bass i've seen have been caught on flukes. hands down, strike king's 3X are the best flukes on the market. i prefer watermelon and red flake in the spring. like a senko you can fish them weightless like a jerkbait/topwater, or with a weight texas rigged


----------



## Socom (Nov 3, 2005)

I am glad you made this thread, Flukes used to be my go to bait by I haven't used them in a while, I think I am going to go buy a couple packs for this year.


----------



## dre (Aug 14, 2009)

I am happy with all the replies! Flukes were my primary lure for LM but I think I am going to have to try Senko's now as well!


----------



## dillon basser (Feb 1, 2011)

Have any of you guys tryed a zoom fluke on a football head jig ?


----------



## skycruiser (Aug 7, 2009)

i dont really like flukes on jig heads. bullet sinkers help it have more of an erratic fall


----------



## dillon basser (Feb 1, 2011)

i just read an article from a guy from the state of delware state saying he used the swimin fluke 5in on a stanley jig head (frog hook) for a search bait,slow rolling it type retreive,like a spinner bait.


----------

